# Audio Issues



## Linda B (Dec 18, 2019)

New to forum so apologies if this has been covered. First time Nissan owner. Purchased a used 2018 Rogue. The radio turns itself back on when I start the car. Did a little internet research and read it was a software update issue. Took car in for service and they could not replicate so no fix. Now the CD play simply stops working. It will work for awhile and then just stops. I'm hesitant to take to dealer as it likely won't replicate in the five minutes the tech will sit in car. Anyone experience these things? What did you learn? Thanks!!


----------



## pclilien (Apr 25, 2019)

Try a reboot of the system. Hold the power button for about 3 seconds.


----------



## Linda B (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------

